# First Soil Sample in 10 years



## icepickjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

I've been busy with family & work the past several years and haven't had the opportunity to give my *** lawn much attention. The rear was renovated several years ago with Midnight, Moonlight, and Boutique and front followed a few years later and is Midnight, Prosperity, and Bewitched. I did not realize it had been almost 10 years since last soil sample. I'm ready to give it more attention this year. I've covered the N recommendations, but not even come close for P or K application rate in prior years and have not done anything with micronutrients. I'm willing to apply both liquid and granular products. My lawn is irrigated. I'm looking for suggestions on mitigation plan and developing application schedule for remainder of 2020 and beyond. 



Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Typical Indy soil. High in pH, low in P, K and sulfur.

Multiple options from a balanced fertilizer to individual products (AMS + MAP + SOP, or XGRN + MAP).

Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## icepickjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

g-man said:


> Typical Indy soil. High in pH, low in P, K and sulfur.
> 
> Multiple options from a balanced fertilizer to individual products (AMS + MAP + SOP, or XGRN + MAP).
> 
> Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


I've been reviewing the soil remediation guide  and have a couple of questions. Given the High PH, do the balanced fertilizers have the appropriate type of Nitrogen (AMS) and Phosphorus (MAP) referenced in the guide?

The application rate in the High PH section of the guide appears to be 1 lb each N/P/K per application. My soil test recommendations show 4lbs N/K and 3 P for the year. If using balanced fert is it OK to take P to 4 lbs for the year?

Given my relative late start what would application schedule look like for remainder of the year? Especially in the July/Aug months?

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Balanced fertilizer normally use the cheapest ingredients (urea and mop). You get a single product to spread, but not the best materials.

With your levels of P, it is going to take a few years to get the values to a good range. Apply and re test next year.

Apply in June/July if the weather is favorable, otherwise skip. This is a marathon.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'd start with a hit of starter fertilizer, to get the phosphorous up, and then start looking at what you have available that has balanced macros with some micros. Or just balanced macros and then add a separate micros product, which is pretty easy to find. Don't just limit yourself to lawn products, browse all the fertilizers available to you and you may find something interesting. I'm using a Palm fertilizer of all things, that has higher K and the micros my soil needs.


----------



## icepickjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

What is the level of risk for burning the lawn if I elect to use the AMS? I'm concerned about burning as it immediate release.


----------

